# Okay he is here!!!!!!!



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 14, 2011)

Okay I am so excited, I looked like Chester the cat when I saw that boy on the trailer!!!!!!!!! HOLY COW! LOL. He was suppose to be here on Wednesday but because of the nasty weather, they got delayed. SO........... Here he is. Fallen Ash Scouts Exodus!!!!! Sorry he is in a blanket. Its cold here and he doesnt have that much hair. These are not very good pictures of him. I was checking on him in the barn and snapped some real quick to come and post.

Marlene took better ones today when he arrived down to his new stall in the barn. ( He doesnt have his blanket on in those


----------



## Watcheye (Jan 14, 2011)

WOOOO HES GOT THE LOOK!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 14, 2011)

He is stunning! Even in his winter coat!!!!!



Congrats!


----------



## little lady (Jan 14, 2011)

You have every reason to be giddy!



Just handsome! As I drool on my keyboard...........


----------



## Reble (Jan 14, 2011)

Finally arrived seen pics on FB.

So glad the wait is over.


----------



## CCC (Jan 14, 2011)

he's very beautiful! lucky you!! cant' wait to see more pictures of that beauty!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 14, 2011)

_He's beautiful girls and I'd be SMILING from ear -to- ear also....._


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 14, 2011)

Nothing chases away the winter blues like new horses and upcoming foals!

Congratulations, he is a handsome boy!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone!



He is just lovely!



We are going to have temps in the 40s the next couple days, so we will be getting some pictures without the blanket on!





Thanks for letting me share this excitement with you all!


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 14, 2011)

Congrats your gorgeous new boy.


----------



## ~Dan (Jan 14, 2011)

Congratulations Holly



He is truly stunning even all blanketed and fuzzed up you guys have some of the most outstanding horses in your program, its evident how much you guys love your herd





Dan.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 14, 2011)

Congratulations on your new handsome guy


----------



## MyBarakah (Jan 14, 2011)

Congrate's! Very pretty!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 14, 2011)

Congrats, I bet you are thrilled to have him home, he is stunning!


----------



## wingnut (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm so glad he's there and settling in!!! Love seeing the pics!!!


----------



## kaykay (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Jill (Jan 15, 2011)

He is VERY handsome



Congratulations on getting that nice boy home


----------



## Miniequine (Jan 15, 2011)

Yea !! Glad he fianlly got HOME!



)

Congrats on your beautiful new man





~Sandy


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone - took some awesome pics of him today - no blanket and outside meeting a few of the residents LOL He was a handful struttin his stuff for all to see - - - posting separately in new post ......


----------



## Frankie (Jan 15, 2011)

Congratulations to you all!! He is simply stunning, you made a wonderful choice!! Can't wait to see more pictures. And Holly, I saw the picture you posted of you and your girls, beautiful!!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 15, 2011)

Frankie said:


> Congratulations to you all!! He is simply stunning, you made a wonderful choice!! Can't wait to see more pictures. And Holly, I saw the picture you posted of you and your girls, beautiful!!



Thanks Carloyn!!!


----------



## starlight stables (Jan 18, 2011)

What a nice boy !!


----------

